# Ich??



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so my guppy male has been flashing alot and my females do occasionally, don't see any symptoms.

They are basically just rubbing against the ornaments and plants. Not constantly, but the male can sometimes do it 2 or 3 times in a row.

Should I just treat with Coppersafe to make sure.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Btw, amonia and nitites are zero, nitrate was minimal before last water change.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can do a search on ich and there are quite a few threads with suggestions for treatment, personally I bump the temp up and add salt & waster changes every other day till it's gone.....then again I have never had guppies but I'm sure plenty of replies will come along soon enough


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> you can do a search on ich and there are quite a few threads with suggestions for treatment, personally I bump the temp up and add salt & waster changes every other day till it's gone.....then again I have never had guppies but I'm sure plenty of replies will come along soon enough


The above treatment is recommended for all livebearers, as they have a high salt tolerability and actually prefer a little bit of salt in the tank at all times. You could also try various medications, but I wouldn't unless you come down with a very severe case of ich(?). The plus side to salt is that, even if it isn't ich, the salt will still help against most external parasites.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions. The only problem is that my heater doesn't have a temp control and i also have oto's in the tank.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just an update, after puting a strong dose of aquarium salt in my tank (more poor plants) the fish have stopped flashing and the male guppy has gone back to harrassing the females endlessly. I think I may need another female because this lil guy doesn't even let them sleep. lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a look at your hardness levels, Guppies prefer Hardness in the higher range, 7 dKH and higher. Also if they scratch their gills specifically it could be gill flukes. Sounds like he is on the mend though!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. My PH dropped with I changed the carbon insert in my ac mini. Killed my oto  got the harness checked and it was super low, so I am working on getting that stabilized now. I'll look into gill flukes, but like I said, he seem like he's much happier now.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

that's good to hear! And with the male, if you're going to do a mix i would do a ratio of 1m to 2-3f, that way the females can catch a break and not get stressed out too much.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

i have 1m to 2f atm, but he seems to go after the one more then the other for some reason. So i'm going to get another female to give him more selection. lol


----------

